# The Ixxion V taint



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Ok here is my second RP, wish me luck. The scenario is this, I play the part of an Ordo Malleus Inquisitor, we are here to investigate rumours of an Outbreak of the Zombie plague and the Nurgling cult behind it on the planet Ixxion V. Our job is simple, investigate the cult, kill any heretic who stands in our way and banish any abominations back to the Empyrean. Please note that the operation is discreet and so therefore NO Grey Knights

Your character should be like this:

Name: Inquisitor Theron Cortyus

Age:185

Homeworld: Akuron II

Psyker/Blank/Neither: Psyker

Assignment level(Blanks and Psykers only): Gamma

Wargear: Daemonhammer, Grimoire of True names, Combi-melta, Power armour (concealed beneath red cloak) and Emperor's Tarot

Appearance: Cortyus has long black hair worn in a braid. His eyes are a brown and green heterochromia and his left cheek is adorned with a tattoo of the Aquila. Cortyus' height is approximately 6ft 5 and his armour is coloured gold with a blue trim

Personality: Theron is a complicated person. To some he appears as an emotionless individual. To those he is closest to, he is actually particularly kind and open to the troubles of his retinue, not to mention his awkward sense of humour. The cold exterior is a facade that intimidates those he comes into contact with.

Background: Theron Cortyus was the only survivor of the Akuron scouring during which his father, a well respected General in the Imperial Guard was killed by a Berzerker's blade. He was taken to the Schola Progenium on Holy Terra itself, where he was found out to be a Gamma Psyker. During his life, he was taught to harness his hatred for the forces of chaos and put to use. Cortyus finally became the Interrogator of Ordo Malleus Inquisitor, Geryx Osiris. His first piece of action came during the Igneon crisis after he and his master slew the possessed leader of a crazed Slaaneshi cult. Several years after he was made Inquisitor, Theron slew the Bloodthirster Skor'Hadar and earned his notorious Daemonhammer. 

Ok then I require the following

2 Interrogators

1 Sanctioned Psyker

1 Blank

1 Tech Priest

1 Culexus Assassin

1 Callidus Assassin

1 Vindicare Assassin
3 warriors


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

Are warriors IG?


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

IG, Arbites, Storm troopers, Bounty hunters, you know it


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

Forget it I'll just play the warrior.

Name: Krall

Age: 44

Homeworld: Lethe

Psyker/Blank/Neither: neither

Assignment level(Blanks and Psykers only): 

Wargear: Bolter, ork choppa, Hellfire rounds, Tooth necklace.

Appearance: A tall man standing at 6'3" with brown hair and eyes. He is very skinny but very fast. He has a noticeable scar under his left eye. The right shoulder of his armor is red while the rest is black.

Personality: He is a hardened veteran, he fought mostly orks in his career. He got the scar on his face from the choppa of an ork who he later severed the spine of. He doesn't take anyones guff.

Background: Joining the Imperial Guard at the age of 20 he has had a relatively short military career. After his encounter with the ork stated above, he was recruited for his unique brand of violence. He just loves to kill and he hasn't met and ork he hasn't wanted to kill.


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

I honestly hope he loses an arm so he can get a PF


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Groovy, accepted


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

sweet thanks


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow that's a lot of assassins under you command. Also you say you require the following does that mean your willing to accept other positions?

-----------

Name: Interrogator Mercia

Age: 61

Homeworld: Teklus III

Psyker/Blank/Neither: Neither

Wargear: Neural Whip, Bolt Pistol with Psycannon rounds, Carapace armour, Frag and Krak Grenades.

Appearance: She stands at 5’9 and has long dark black hair and red eyes. She appears as if she was in her early 30’s. Her armour is mainly black with some red trimmings on it.

Personality: Mercia is loyal, cold and brutal to her enemies. She shows no mercy or pity of any kind for them (which include possible suspects). To her teammates she is more forgiving and kinder to them. As for allies she is strict and nearly uncompromising with them until she feels that they have proven themselves worthy.

Background: Mercia was born on Teklus III. She became became an Adeptus Arbite at the age of 18. For several years she performed her task acceptably. Eventually when she arrested and interrogated a local hive ganger, she found a connection between him and the Cardinal. She began to investigate this connection and found out that the Cardinal was a heretic. With her current evidence she and her fellow arbites arrested the Cardinal were she interrogated him. Everyone thought the case was close but Mercia continued to investigate. 

At first the only connections she found was to other hive gangers but eventually one of the gangs has a connection to several politicians on the planet. Yet the politicians had planned for this and had accused her of being a traitor and a heretic. She would have had stand trail if not for the arrival of the Inquisition who stop the trail and declared the politicians heretics who were later on hunted down and killed off. The Ecclesiarchy present a neural whip to Mercia as a gift to her for the corruption she routed out of the Ecclesiarchy.

She served in the Inquisition for many years and eventually rose to the rank of Interrogator under the guidance of Inquisitor Theron Cortyus.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Groovy man, consider yourself in


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Is it possible for you to send me some info onthe charactors wargear options as ive never played them as an army?


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

I'll be a warrior then.

Name: Kate Whitshield

Age: 30

Homeworld: Secindus Primus

Psyker/blank/neither: neither

Wargear: Long-las with modified scope, combat knife and a few frag grenades. 

Appearance: Stands at around 5"7, shoulder length blonde hair and sky blue eyes. Wears black combat fatigues.

Personality: Kate is a generally a friendly and trusting person when not fighting. However her personality changes dramatically when in a firefight. She revels in killing from a far with her sniper, and shows absoulutly no mercy or remorse. She owes her life to Inquisitor Theron and has the opportunity to repay the debt now. She is absolutly loyal to Theron.

Background: Kate was born on Secindus Prime into the slums of the capital hive city. At a young age she learned how to fend for herself after both her parents were killed in an arbites raid on one of the larger gangs, caught in the crossfire. She learned how to blend into a crowd and joined a gang early. She soon left the gang to join the Emperor's forces and her first act saw her and her regiment put down a rebellion in a neighbouring system which saw her platoon cut off from allied forces. The platoon had to hold against thousands of rioters, and soon they were wiped, until only Kate and a few wounded soldiers remained alive. She survived due to Inquisitor Theron and a relief force pushing its way through to her position.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

I'll take the callidus assassin!

name: They call her Mash, but her real name is secret

Age:164

Homeworld: Stantus III

Psyker/Blank/Neither: Neither

Assignment level(Blanks and Psykers only): none

Wargear: Digital weapon: a bracelet, which turns in a claw once activated, C 'tan phase dagger, Neural shredder and 4 vials of Polymorphine.

Appearance: She is 6ft tall, and has a very well trained body. She wears a standard black Callidus outfit, with a white tabard. Her hair is dyed a bright blue and her face is always masked. She carries a golden bracelet on her right arm, and her phase dagger and neural shredder each hang on one side of her hips. 

Personality: Mash only speaks when she is asked and when it has something to do with operations. She never introduces herself, only to the one in charge. Because when one knows you real name they'll have more power over a person. Therefor she always introduces herself as Mash.

Background:
Mash keeps her past to herself. She is, however, very skilled with her digital weapon and phase dagger combo. She acquired the Phase weapon, for succesfully assassinating an Eldar farseer at the age of 45. She accepted the gift and then started to train herself. She was hired by inquisitor Theron Coryus for this mission.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

All accepted my Chickadees


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Name: Interrogator Nikoli Salmai 

Age:27

Homeworld: Alterion IV

Psyker/Blank/Neither: Psyker

Assignment level(Blanks and Psykers only): Mid-Theta 

Wargear: Force sword, bolt pistol, power armour, a black cloak, farg and krak grenades, psychic hood.

Appearance: Nikoli's skin is a brown colour that looks almost burnt. This is because it was (I'll explain that in the Background section). It is said that his face radiates holy light. When he had hair, it was a dark blond, but as with most psykers, he had since lost it in favour of the implants in his psychic hood which increases his powers. There is no Aquilla on his breastplate, merely a tattered scroll which reads "Tantum in nex, mos meus redemptio exsisto universa" (Only in death, will my redemption be complete)

Personality: Nikoli is almost always inquisitive. He will often question orders, not because he doubts those giving the orders, merely that he tries to divine the reason behind it. He is unrelenting in the pursuit of his foes, and when (not if) he catches them, he makes them suffer. However, if he is on your side, he is fiercely loyal and will do everything to preserve his allies. Definalty someone who you want for you, and not against you.

Background: Unfortunately, Nikoli's tale doesn't start well. His inquisitiveness lead him to investigating a Tzeentchian cult. One day, he stole his father's auto-pistol, and tried to put an end to the cult. However, what he hadn't banked on were two things; 1) Inquisitor Theron Cortyus was already investigating the cult and 2) They had been preparing to summon a Tzeentchian herald from the warp to overthrow the governor. As he reached the cult, their essences were being drained to summon the daemon. As he burst in, the daemon tore into the material realm. Nikoli fired the auto-pistol, but to no avail. All that happened was the daemon leapt at him, and tried to take his essence also. This was the moment that Inquisitor Theron Cortyus and his current retinue burst in. Presence of such faith weakened the daemon, and allowed Nikoli to try and fight against it in a battle for his soul. Nikoli used his full force of his will, but the daemon was ancient and powerful. 

So, in a fit of what can only be described as madness, Nikoli fell before Inquisitor Theron Cortyus and begged him to destroy the daemon. Without saying a word, a member of his retinue stepped forward with an incinerator and sent the purifying flames rolling over Nikoli's body. As his flesh burnt, so did the daemon and his very soul. What happened next is in large part speculation. One thing is certain; Nikoli fell to the floor, unconscious, but still writhing in agony. Nikoli's version of what happens next has only been told in detail to Inquisitor Theron Cortyus, where as others may know parts or the general gist of the story. Nikoli recollects that he stood before the Eternity gate, and there was silence. Where as Terra would usually be thronging with pilgrims and guards, there was no one, not even the Custodies. He says that he climbed the steps to the Imperial palace and walked into the Sanctum Imperialis, and into the chamber of the Emperor. There he came face to face with the Emperor of all mankind, not as he is now, but as he was at the height of his glory. The two conversed for what seemed like an eternity to Nikoli, but not as friends but as a master and a student. In the end the Emperor turned to him and asked a simple question "Do you seek redemption?" Nikoli's sharp response was "Yes" and the Emperor merely smiled and said softly "Tantum in nex mos vestri redemptio exsisto universa" (Only in death, will your redemption be complete). And then a bright light radiated from the Emperor and engulfed Nikoli. 

In the real world, mere seconds had passed. However, something had clearly happened. The flames of the incinerator seemed to dissipate and no longer harmed Nikoli. Then his skin started to radiate, only mildly at first but then it became almost blinding. The daemon was cast out and disappeared back into the warp, and Nikoli remained curled up on the floor, his skin still radiating light. Inquisitor Theron Cortyus was almost as a loss at what to do. The boy had clearly been touched by the daemon, and yet even the holy flames of the incinerator would not harm him. After deliberating for many days and nights, Inquisitor Theron Cortyus decided to test Nikoli. Although at the time Nikoli was only young, he spoke with wisdom that should only come from a more learned man or woman of the Ordo Malleus. He tried all kinds of different tests to expose some remaining taint of the daemon in him, but none could be found. Finally, Inquisitor Theron Cortyus decided to make him his apprentice. The reasoning was that if he did turn out to be tainted, at least he could put a stop to it, and if his story was true then he would be a valuable asset to the Ordo Malleus. Nikoli has served Inquisitor Theron Cortyus ever since, and has always striven to prove his worth and purity.

Hope this is ok. Sorry about the really long background, I kind of got carried away .

*EDIT: Nevermind. Thanks Darkreever for clearing that up. Sorry!*


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Psyker and blank levels are as follows:

Psykers:
Ro, Pi, Omicron, Xi, Nu, Mu, Lamda Kappa, Ioto, Eta, Theta, Zeta, Epsilon, Delta, Gamma, Beta, Alpha, Alpha-plus

Blanks:
Sigma, Tau, Upsilon, Phi, Chi, Psi, Omega, Omega-minus

The first ones, Ro and Sigma, are the lowest to either order with Alpha-plus and Omega-minus being the most powerful.


Where psykers are concerned, it is only individuals who have power at Iota level or higher who are classified as true psykers. That means that of the nine psyker levels (Iota to Alpha, the Emperor is an example of an Alpha-plus), gamma level psykers are amongst the most powerful in the Imperium. They are the lowest ranked of the top three most powerful types.

So no Deus Mortis, Gamma is not low on the scale of psyker power; it is the opposite, it is near the top.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Deus Mortis I already have an Interrogator But I see no qualm in having two since Inquisitors have actually had ore than one apprentice so sure no problem. I edited the main post to suit this


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Oh man, I'm really sorry for that. I didn't realise that you already had and Interrogator. I don't mind changing my character, as Necrosis was first to the post.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

keep him that way, the more the merrier


----------

